# Leaving Projo on VS turning off and on.



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

I am familiar that the warm up time of a lamp is the most wearing to the bulb. I use my projo as my main tv, and I use it for an average of 6 hours a day or so. If I am to run an errand knowing i'll be back in 30 minutes or so, it is better to leave it on, or turn it off and back on 30 minutes later? Just curious.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Gone for 30 minutes...leave it on. Gone for a couple of hours...turn it off.


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I seem to remember hearing that lighting the lamp takes the equivalent of 1hr of use off of lamp life. So my cut off is 1hr. Less than that leave it on and more shut it off.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah..I'd leave it on as well. Turning the bulb on is the hardest thing in it's lifespan. I now have over a 1000 hours on my Panny AX200U running only in Normal mode. So I wonder when it'll be before I start seeing the bulb starting to weaken. I'd like to get at least 2000-2500 hrs on it before I think about replacement/upgrade PJ.


----------



## funlvr1965 (Mar 14, 2009)

Personally I subscribe to the notion of leaving turning the projector on and off as least as possible since it can ultimately affect bulb life usually if Im going to be watching the projector multiple times that day even though I may not be in the theater I leave it on except if I am leaving the house


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Indeed I use my projector as a primary display for movies, games and computer... I used to leave it on a lot in order to keep the number of on/off cycles as low as possible. Nevertheless the bulb failed at 1388 Hours. I got a replacement, but I really expected it would last longer than that, especially that the bulb of the TW-2000 is not exactly cheap.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

I know bulb life is a roll of the dice. But 1300 hours just seems waaay to short. Someday worrying about bulbs will be a thing of the past.


----------

